# A walk with my pup



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I had a walk up the farm this morning to get the pup used to the hens and horses, she is growing nicely, she stand 19in to the shoulders so im hoping she will make 22in, she is just over 18week old now and filling out, not a bad size for a bedxwhippet, she is bigger than her mam now, heres a few photos, jeff

Bella


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah, man's best friend! -- Tex


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

That's a very beautiful dog!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Great photos Jeff, Bella looks lovely mate.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

she looks great.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Cheers im looking forward to start her off hunting after xmas, just bring her o slowley, jeff


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice looking dog Mate!!


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

She looks fast standing still! I bet she can run!

Tom


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

nice dog, i am after a bedlingtonxwhippet pal allways fancied 1


----------



## dean hinckley (Jan 18, 2011)

is she part hungarian viezla? she a cutie







, im jealous


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I've always said it and I'll continue saying it-THEY ARE THE BEST!!!!!! ( some mighty fine lines on him Jeff!) He's gonna be good! Flatband


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

looks like a nice, sweet dog


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

awwww!


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

she is beautiful mate! Very nice indeed! what you hoping to introduce her to quarry wise?


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

fine looking!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

they are better than people.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

fatboy said:


> they are better than people.


Yeah some people definitely lol!


----------

